# Interesting take on the UGA/Kirby Smart situation.



## Danuwoa (Dec 8, 2009)

I saw this over on dawgbone and thought I would pass it along.  Pretty interesting.  Especially since Saban is now going out of his way to talk about how UGA would be be a "lateral move" and the talking heads saying that it would be even less.  FWIW, I think they're both right.  I think Bama is clearly the better job right now in terms of the state of the two programs at the moment.  However, no matter how good of a coaching job Smart does at Bama, it will always be all about Nick Satan and his "process."  

Bama fans have drank the Saban Kool Aid in gulps and who can blame them?  But do you think Smart likes never getting any credit?  Do you think he likes being told that he can't speak to the media?  Coaches all have egos and as good as the job at Bama might be right now, living in the People's Republic of Saban's Dictatorship has got to get old too.  The Bama fans on this board even say, "The D is all about Saban anyway."  

I will say that the fact that EVERYBODY seems to think this would be the best move for UGA spooks me.  Begging ACGuy's pardon, conventional wisdom or "common knowledege" rarely has to do with reality.  Before Blue Iron or Ripper III (seriously?  III?  is that guy royalty or something) comes out guns blazing and foaming at the mouth, I kind of have my doubts about us getting Smart.  But I don't think it's dead.  Here yall go:







OK, here is one possible scenario on the Kirby Smart recruiting saga. What does it mean that the most likely competitor (FSU) for Mr. Smart’s services seems to have gone in another direction? The are a number of answers to that question but one is that Fisher did not want to get into a bidding war with UGA. Yes, there are a number of programs in the market for a defensive coordinator but how many are really in the picture for Kirby Smart? I think the answer is two, Alabama and Georgia.

If it is true that we are down to two contenders – then who wins? The Alabama partisans contend that Smart would be dumb to take, what they see as, a demotion to a lessor program. Their argument is that Mr. Smart should stay put for a few years then accept a head coaching position directly from Alabama. They (and Saban) see no advantage in the Georgia job. They are only thinking of Kirby’s best interest – of course.

The argument for coming to UGA is, in my opinion, a sound one. Kirby Smart will be 34 years old this month. What will his place be on the head coaching market in 5 years if he stays at Alabama. I an assuming that a such a job at a contending school in a major conference is, at least, that far away for him. At Alabama he is and always will be the surrogate Saban. The step-and-fetch-it that directs the defense. He will never be given credit for the scheme or its methods. Although staying at Bama will be a path to success, the question is one of optimization.

Why, if he can succeed at Alabama should he even consider returning to Georgia? Well, there’s money to start. A unique combination of circumstances presents Mr. Smart with an unprecedented opportunity:

Georgia fans, like most SEC fans,  really like defense. 
The SEC (and UGA) is rolling in money. The new contract with the WWL has boosted SEC coffers enabling the spending started by Tennessee last year. 
UGA needs a coaching star. Georgia needs a new, young Erk Russell and, I believe, is willing to pay the price to sign him. $600,00? Sure, sign right here Kirby. 
The only question remaining is if a lateral move to Georgia would affect his eventual head coaching opportunities? Of course, the answer is no assuming he is successful at UGA. In fact, I think his stock would rise dramatically since any remaining question of Smart’s success being the work of Satan Saban would be removed forever.


----------



## fairhopebama (Dec 8, 2009)

good thoughts and angles there SGD. But Smart has been with Saban with LSU, Miami-NFL and now Bama. Something tells me that he either 1) enjoys working with the best, or 2) has been indoctronated by this person you call Satan. I hope both are true.


----------



## Danuwoa (Dec 8, 2009)

fairhope said:


> good thoughts and angles there SGD. But Smart has been with Saban with LSU, Miami-NFL and now Bama. Something tells me that he either 1) enjoys working with the best, or 2) has been indoctronated by this person you call Satan. I hope both are true.



I think there is something to both of those arguments.  I personally think that we have already completed a deal with somebody that will be announced after their bowl game.  That's what I'm hoping anyway.


----------



## fairhopebama (Dec 8, 2009)

South GA Dawg said:


> I think there is something to both of those arguments.  I personally think that we have already completed a deal with somebody that will be announced after their bowl game.  That's what I'm hoping anyway.



Kirby has really been an asset to bama and I hope he stays at least one more year. Also maybe the rumors that Ro McClain says he will be back will make these coaches want to return as well with what appears to be a stronger D next year. As all of you are aware, Bama has deep pockets and a bidding war might not play well for a team trying to get him.


----------



## rex upshaw (Dec 8, 2009)

South GA Dawg said:


> I think there is something to both of those arguments.  I personally think that we have already completed a deal with somebody that will be announced after their bowl game.  That's what I'm hoping anyway.



i'm hoping that we announce something asap.  i don't want this thing dragging out.  i don't know how many kids on the defensive side of the ball that we are going after might graduate early, but we need to get this ball rolling.

and fairhope, i think that part of the reason that ks has been with saban so long is for a couple of reasons.  i think first of all, he is continuing to learn from ns.  secondly, i don't think he has had many, if any, dc job opportunities come up.  and lastly, i think he is loyal to ns, for giving him his start, but at the same time, i think he is waiting for the right situation before he makes a move.


----------



## Danuwoa (Dec 8, 2009)

Smart is on the wish list but there are a lot of names being floated and any of them would be a good hire and would make me happy.

I just posted this because I thought it was interesting and would generate some good conversation and debate.  Also, it's always fun to needle the homers that think there is no way something like this could ever happen, ever.  LOL.


----------



## Danuwoa (Dec 8, 2009)

fairhope said:


> Kirby has really been an asset to bama and I hope he stays at least one more year. Also maybe the rumors that Ro McClain says he will be back will make these coaches want to return as well with what appears to be a stronger D next year. As all of you are aware, Bama has deep pockets and a bidding war might not play well for a team trying to get him.



I agree man.  The sooner the better.


----------



## rex upshaw (Dec 8, 2009)

fairhope said:


> Kirby has really been an asset to bama and I hope he stays at least one more year. Also maybe the rumors that Ro McClain says he will be back will make these coaches want to return as well with what appears to be a stronger D next year. As all of you are aware, Bama has deep pockets and a bidding war might not play well for a team trying to get him.



i agree with what you said here, but i don't think kirby's stock could be any higher then it is right now.  and i don't even know if he is the answer for us.


----------



## greene_dawg (Dec 8, 2009)

fairhope said:


> good thoughts and angles there SGD. But Smart has been with Saban with LSU, Miami-NFL and now Bama. Something tells me that he either 1) enjoys working with the best, or 2) has been indoctronated by this person you call Satan. I hope both are true.




Nobody likes working for Saban. Smart might realize that it's good for his future but Saban is a control freak. His coaches are not allowed to talk to the media. Only he is. He's not concerned with what is best for Kirby Smart. He's concerned with what is best for Nick Saban. He's a heck of a coach but I'm willing to bet that most coaches don't like working for him even though it might be a resume builder.


----------



## RipperIII (Dec 8, 2009)

I don't blame you guys for drooling for Smart.
I don't understand why you think that being  DC under Richt, Smart will have anything that he doesn't already have _IN SPADES_  at BAMA,..".Saban surrogate, step and fetch", envy shows on you like tears on tebow
...and yet you crave his DC...

And speaking of money? your first "reason" why Smart might come to UGA,...do you honestly believe that if Saban wanted Smart, BAMA would not easily trump anything UGA offered?
Saban has already praised Smart and his Schemes and leadership on National TV,...if a Man needs a lot of public attention to "feel" good,..then that man would be better served coaching elsewhere...

Smart may Leave BAMA, and if he does, I wish him well, he has done a good job For Saban,... I think he stays a little while longer.
....and YES,  I am ROYALTY,... clever of you to pick up on that


----------



## Danuwoa (Dec 8, 2009)

RipperIII said:


> I don't blame you guys for drooling for Smart.
> I don't understand why you think that being  DC under Richt, Smart will have anything that he doesn't already have _IN SPADES_  at BAMA,..".Saban surrogate, step and fetch", envy shows on you like tears on tebow
> ...and yet you crave his DC...
> 
> ...



Um, I know you jump to conclusions like a frog on hot asphalt so I'll be gentle.  After the colon, those are somebody else's words.  it was a copy and paste.

You post a bunch of laughing emoticons and talk about how prestigeous the Bama job is and how bad the UGA job sucks.  then you say that you don't blame us for "drooling" over Smart yet you give Saban all the credit.  Incongruous but interesting.


----------



## rex upshaw (Dec 8, 2009)

RipperIII said:


> I don't blame you guys for drooling for Smart.
> I don't understand why you think that being  DC under Richt, Smart will have anything that he doesn't already have _IN SPADES_  at BAMA,..".Saban surrogate, step and fetch", envy shows on you like tears on tebow
> ...and yet you crave his DC...
> 
> ...



ripper, i am not drooling over smart.  i do think he would be great in our recruiting efforts and he could end up being a great dc, but i think in order to achieve what his ultimate goal is, he is going to need to step out of saban's shadow.


----------



## Danuwoa (Dec 8, 2009)

rex upshaw said:


> ripper, i am not drooling over smart.  i do think he would be great in our recruiting efforts and he could end up being a great dc, but i think in order to achieve what his ultimate goal is, he is going to need to step out of saban's shadow.



I also mentioned that I wasn't sure that Smart was the best choice.  But Ripper III his majesty just can't help himself.  he reacted exactly the way I thought he would.  Oh well, that's part of the fun.  watching guys like him blow their stack even as they tell you that they are just laughing at us.


----------



## fairhopebama (Dec 8, 2009)

greene_dawg said:


> Nobody likes working for Saban. Smart might realize that it's good for his future but Saban is a control freak. His coaches are not allowed to talk to the media. Only he is. He's not concerned with what is best for Kirby Smart. He's concerned with what is best for Nick Saban. He's a heck of a coach but I'm willing to bet that most coaches don't like working for him even though it might be a resume builder.



Wow, sounds as if you have either worked for him, know someone personally that told you this or you are making some assumptions that carry very little weight. 
I will agree that he may be hard to work for because of his work ethic. However, do you want assistant coaches that don't have the same drive? evidentally KS has adapted to it quite well over the past 8 years. I hope he has not been as miserable as what you are assuming.


----------



## greene_dawg (Dec 8, 2009)

RipperIII said:


> I don't blame you guys for drooling for Smart.
> I don't understand why you think that being  DC under Richt, Smart will have anything that he doesn't already have _IN SPADES_  at BAMA,..".Saban surrogate, step and fetch", envy shows on you like tears on tebow
> ...and yet you crave his DC...
> 
> ...



You don't think that Bama's pockets are any deeper than UGA's do you? If it comes to a bidding war, I like UGA's chances.


----------



## fairhopebama (Dec 8, 2009)

Good Job SGD. Tebow has been worn out and it was time to bring new material to the forum.


----------



## greene_dawg (Dec 8, 2009)

fairhope said:


> Wow, sounds as if you have either worked for him, know someone personally that told you this or you are making some assumptions that carry very little weight.
> I will agree that he may be hard to work for because of his work ethic. However, do you want assistant coaches that don't have the same drive? evidentally KS has adapted to it quite well over the past 8 years. I hope he has not been as miserable as what you are assuming.



Are you going to tell me that you really think that Saban isn't self centered? Try telling that to a Dolphins fan. Are you also going to try to say that he's not a control freak? What other coach in the country doesn't let their coaches talk to the media?


----------



## fairhopebama (Dec 8, 2009)

greene_dawg said:


> You don't think that Bama's pockets are any deeper than UGA's do you? If it comes to a bidding war, I like UGA's chances.



With all due respect, I have to disagree. The pockets may as deep but not willing to shell out.


----------



## rex upshaw (Dec 8, 2009)

fairhope said:


> Wow, sounds as if you have either worked for him, know someone personally that told you this or you are making some assumptions that carry very little weight.
> I will agree that he may be hard to work for because of his work ethic. However, do you want assistant coaches that don't have the same drive? evidentally KS has adapted to it quite well over the past 8 years. I hope he has not been as miserable as what you are assuming.



i know a lot of people who were miserable in law school, but they saw the $$$ in their future.  kirby knows that staying with saban as long as he has, can be nothing but good.  he is learning from a great defensive coach and knows that this will improve his chances of moving up.


----------



## greene_dawg (Dec 8, 2009)

fairhope said:


> With all due respect, I have to disagree. The pockets may as deep but not willing to shell out.



We'll see. Maybe...


----------



## fairhopebama (Dec 8, 2009)

greene_dawg said:


> Are you going to tell me that you really think that Saban isn't self centered? Try telling that to a Dolphins fan. Are you also going to try to say that he's not a control freak? What other coach in the country doesn't let their coaches talk to the media?



1) show me a successful coach that to some degree isn't self centered.

2) Control freak, he is probably that too. That is his style and what has gotten him where he is. Maybe other coaches need to get a little more control over the program if you know what I am saying. Maybe then they could stay off the hotseat during the year.

As far as coaches not speaking to the media? comes with the territory. He does not allow Freshman to talk to the media either. I guess KS should leave Bama if your reasoning is true. He must be a miserable soul having to endure this for the past 8 years. What kind of hold do you think Saban has on him to make him follow him around?


----------



## greene_dawg (Dec 8, 2009)

fairhope said:


> 1) show me a successful coach that to some degree isn't self centered.
> 
> 2) Control freak, he is probably that too. That is his style and what has gotten him where he is. Maybe other coaches need to get a little more control over the program if you know what I am saying. Maybe then they could stay off the hotseat during the year.
> 
> As far as coaches not speaking to the media? comes with the territory. He does not allow Freshman to talk to the media either. I guess KS should leave Bama if your reasoning is true. He must be a miserable soul having to endure this for the past 8 years. What kind of hold do you think Saban has on him to make him follow him around?



Like I said before. To be a defensive coach on Sabans staff is a great resume builder. I didn't particularly enjoy spending six years in the military but I knew if I busted my hump it would pay off. And maybe Smart loves Saban. Maybe he has a body pillow in his mold. I really don't know. But it's pretty common knowledge to know that he is a berating, self centered, control freak (3 qualities everyone looks for in a boss). It wouldn't be that far of a stretch to imagine that working for him is quite painful despite winning ballgames.


----------



## RipperIII (Dec 8, 2009)

South GA Dawg said:


> I also mentioned that I wasn't sure that Smart was the best choice.  But Ripper III his majesty just can't help himself.  he reacted exactly the way I thought he would.  Oh well, that's part of the fun.  watching guys like him blow their stack even as they tell you that they are just laughing at us.



...no emoticon needed, trust me I am laughing at _you_
 Are you trying to say that you don't agree with the material _you_ posted ,...colon or no colon???

Incongruent,...now that is a good word, and one which most thoroughly describes you and your SGD persona..

But I do enjoy watching you attempt to defend yourself, over and over to multiple posters even Mods,...yes, I am laughing


----------



## RipperIII (Dec 8, 2009)

greene_dawg said:


> You don't think that Bama's pockets are any deeper than UGA's do you? If it comes to a bidding war, I like UGA's chances.



Yes. Demonstrably deeper.
I don't think that Saban will be foolish in attempting to keep _any_ coach, but if he wants a guy, and money is the determining factor...Absolutely BAMA has deep pockets, and the history of spending the big bucks. (not a knock on UGA)


----------



## fairhopebama (Dec 8, 2009)

I will leave it at this. Coaches know what they are getting into when they go to work for Saban and that is "The Process". As a player or a coach, you can buy in or hit the door which is what happened to a few players last offseason. I would say after 8 years KS has bought in. 

If he leaves, I would be the first to thank him for his service, wish him the best and congratulate the team that gets him. He is a great coach and will one day be a great HC.
That is all.


----------



## RipperIII (Dec 8, 2009)

rex upshaw said:


> ripper, i am not drooling over smart.  i do think he would be great in our recruiting efforts and he could end up being a great dc, but i think in order to achieve what his ultimate goal is, he is going to need to step out of saban's shadow.



I agree with you,... but I don't think that time is now, and I don't think taking another DC position is the opportunity.

Look, I know how you guys feel,...I've dealt with it before, in a much worse situation,...I've heard several Dawgs state that they need a big name DC,...not true, you need a productive DC, Richt has all the Marquee value that you need.


----------



## fairhopebama (Dec 8, 2009)

BTW, 
Those who have a problem with Sabans work ethic and style are the same that accept MEDIOCRITY. I don't think that term is part of Sabans vocabulary.


----------



## BlackSmoke (Dec 8, 2009)

So to you guys that say him leaving Bama to go to UGA would be a bad move.....

Do you not realize that if he came to UGA and resurrected the suffering defense from the past couple years, that he would be looked at as a truly fantastic coach? Yes, he is the DC at a program that is at the top right now. But there will always be questions concerning Saban's hand in the defense. 

Should he come to UGA, get the defense back at the top of the SEC, and _prove_ that he is really a defensive guru, he could get almost any HC job that he wanted in a few short years.

If he were to stay at Bama and wait on a HC job to open, then folks will continue to question if he is really the one in control of the defense, which would make a big time program a little apprehensive of hiring him to be the new face of their organization...


----------



## fairhopebama (Dec 8, 2009)

BlackSmoke said:


> So to you guys that say him leaving Bama to go to UGA would be a bad move.....
> 
> Do you not realize that if he came to UGA and resurrected the suffering defense from the past couple years, that he would be looked at as a truly fantastic coach? Yes, he is the DC at a program that is at the top right now. But there will always be questions concerning Saban's hand in the defense.
> 
> ...



I don't think anyone has said that going to UGA would be a bad move. Maybe someone did. I am just responding to the garbage that is being spewed about why he should leave bama.


----------



## RipperIII (Dec 8, 2009)

greene_dawg said:


> Like I said before. To be a defensive coach on Sabans staff is a great resume builder. I didn't particularly enjoy spending six years in the military but I knew if I busted my hump it would pay off. And maybe Smart loves Saban. Maybe he has a body pillow in his mold. I really don't know. But it's pretty common knowledge to know that he is a berating, self centered, control freak (3 qualities everyone looks for in a boss). It wouldn't be that far of a stretch to imagine that working for him is quite painful despite winning ballgames.



Come on Greene,...it is much more than a "resume builder", it is a skills, and experience builder,..that is what adds value to these coaches...

I have not seen any evidence from these current players to indicate anything other than a great deal of respect for their Head Coach,...yep, he is hard to work/play for...so is Spurrier, Meyer, Paterno,....as was the Bear.
I had several buddies that played for the Bear in the late 70's early 80's (back to back National Championships)even at his age, Bear was still fully capable of reducing 230# All-American line-backers to shuddering little boys,...did they enjoy him ( at that moment) no....did they love him?....you should have seen the funeral procession leading literally 60 miles from T-town to B'ham...
Saban is no Bear, but in his own right, they share critical characteristics.
I have not always liked Saban, but the more I get to meet him, read about him and hear from his players and a few coaches(not through the press )     I really do like/ and respect him.


----------



## greene_dawg (Dec 8, 2009)

RipperIII said:


> Come on Greene,...it is much more than a "resume builder", it is a skills, and experience builder,..that is what adds value to these coaches...



What is on a resume??? Uh.. Skills... Experience...


----------



## BlackSmoke (Dec 8, 2009)

fairhope said:


> I don't think anyone has said that going to UGA would be a bad move. Maybe someone did. I am just responding to the garbage that is being spewed about why he should leave bama.



Oh I understand, just a lot of folks are saying it would be less than lateral....with the current states of the 2 programs I agree, but I think he has a lot more to gain by making the move than he does by staying


----------



## jechols33 (Dec 8, 2009)

RipperIII said:


> I've heard several Dawgs state that they need a big name DC,...not true, you need a productive DC, Richt has all the Marquee value that you need.



x2...a big name and a big salary will not guarantee success.


----------



## RipperIII (Dec 8, 2009)

BlackSmoke said:


> So to you guys that say him leaving Bama to go to UGA would be a bad move.....
> 
> Do you not realize that if he came to UGA and resurrected the suffering defense from the past couple years, that he would be looked at as a truly fantastic coach? Yes, he is the DC at a program that is at the top right now. But there will always be questions concerning Saban's hand in the defense.
> 
> ...



you guys still speak in terms of KS being Sabans "hand puppet",...and that a "major program" won't know if he is "really the one in control of the defense",...yet ya'll want him....please splain 

like I said, i don't blame you for wanting Smart.
 I do believe that leaving BAMA to go to UGA is a lateral at best move for Smart at this time.


----------



## kevina (Dec 8, 2009)

When a program is successful you have got to expect others to persue your coaches. That is just how it works. It kind of sucks for us selfish fans, but this is how coaches climb through the ranks to become HC's. Just like Lane Kiffin, Saban's coaching style may not be for everyone. (players and assistants) CNS is very demanding when it comes to his assistant coaches and players, but one thing you can bet on is he is a "do as I do boss". CNS goes after success head on. I have heard reporters talk about Sabans work ethic and drive. 18 hour days are not for everyone, and some assistant coaches cannot hang. KS apparently can and enjoys Saban's style. I do agree with another poster on here when they said KS is sticking with Saban to pad his resume. Any one that can work with Saban for 10 years at that pace is some one that will succeed down the road where ever they end up.

TIME FOR TEXAS................RTR!!!


----------



## BlackSmoke (Dec 8, 2009)

RipperIII said:


> you guys still speak in terms of KS being Sabans "hand puppet",...and that a "major program" won't know if he is "really the one in control of the defense",...yet ya'll want him....please splain
> 
> like I said, i don't blame you for wanting Smart.
> I do believe that leaving BAMA to go to UGA is a lateral at best move for Smart at this time.



You completely missed my point.

I said that programs would be apprehensive to sign his as a HC and to be the face of the program. Not as a DC.

UGA's defense has been sub par for the last 2 or 3 years. Everybody knows we have some pretty good talent on the field, but they are failing to get coached up to perform. At least that seems to be the general consensus. If Smart were to come in and turn the defense back into a top tier SEC defense, then it would be well known that he is in fact that good at what he does. You don't think if he were to do that, that ADs would be lining up to sign him as their next HC? I do.


----------



## RipperIII (Dec 8, 2009)

BlackSmoke said:


> You completely missed my point.
> 
> I said that programs would be apprehensive to sign his as a HC and to be the face of the program. Not as a DC.
> 
> UGA's defense has been sub par for the last 2 or 3 years. Everybody knows we have some pretty good talent on the field, but they are failing to get coached up to perform. At least that seems to be the general consensus. If Smart were to come in and turn the defense back into a top tier SEC defense, then it would be well known that he is in fact that good at what he does. You don't think if he were to do that, that ADs would be lining up to sign him as their next HC? I do.



Yes, I think that KS coming to UGA would be a media event for sure, lots of story lines, lots of exposure, ...and if he could turn UGA into an SEC Champ in 2 seasons,...then his star would be much sought after.
I also think that a National Championship in this his 2nd year is far more impressive,...especially if BAMA shuts down UT.
My point to you guys is that you already know KS's talents and value,...so do HC's, and AD's .
I don't pretend to know what KS wants to do,...but a NC this season will open a lot of doors.

(p.s. I got your point)


----------



## BlackSmoke (Dec 8, 2009)

RipperIII said:


> Yes, I think that KS coming to UGA would be a media event for sure, lots of story lines, lots of exposure, ...and if he could turn UGA into an SEC Champ in 2 seasons,...then his star would be much sought after.
> I also think that a National Championship in this his 2nd year is far more impressive,...especially if BAMA shuts down UT.
> My point to you guys is that you already know KS's talents and value,...so do HC's, and AD's .
> I don't pretend to know what KS wants to do,...but a NC this season will open a lot of doors.



Not denying that Rip. But lets say Bama does shut Texas down. Ok, then he comes to UGA and in 2 years has the defense performing at the top of the SEC. ADD that to his resume of being under Saban for years, winning a NC, etc and you have a star HC in the making. Do you think he would be offered a better HC job by staying at Bama a few more years, or by coming to UGA and revamping the defense in the same amount of time, on top of what he has already accomplished?


----------



## greene_dawg (Dec 8, 2009)

Going out and proving himself on his own has worked out pretty well for Muschamp.


----------



## Bitteroot (Dec 8, 2009)

BlackSmoke said:


> Not denying that Rip. But lets say Bama does shut Texas down. Ok, then he comes to UGA and in 2 years has the defense performing at the top of the SEC. ADD that to his resume of being under Saban for years, winning a NC, etc and you have a star HC in the making. Do you think he would be offered a better HC job by staying at Bama a few more years, or by coming to UGA and revamping the defense in the same amount of time, on top of what he has already accomplished?



gotta say you make a lot of sense for a yankee....   It does play out well the way your selling it. I think he would be more attractive in the manner as well, and would at the least command more $.


----------



## BlackSmoke (Dec 8, 2009)

Bitteroot said:


> gotta say you make a lot of sense for a yankee....   It does play out well the way your selling it. I think he would be more attractive in the manner as well, and would at the least command more $.



Yes, us Dalton boys get good edumacations   I think I should be an agent


----------



## fairhopebama (Dec 8, 2009)

BlackSmoke said:


> Not denying that Rip. But lets say Bama does shut Texas down. Ok, then he comes to UGA and in 2 years has the defense performing at the top of the SEC. ADD that to his resume of being under Saban for years, winning a NC, etc and you have a star HC in the making. Do you think he would be offered a better HC job by staying at Bama a few more years, or by coming to UGA and revamping the defense in the same amount of time, on top of what he has already accomplished?




Smoke, I can see where his stock would improve if he were able to rebuild the Defense at UGA. The problem I see is that in the SEC East UGA is behind FL and now with what Monty is doing at UThug they have fallen behind them as well. Is Kirby able to turn it around any time soon? I just don't know. As much as I hate to say it UThug is going to be a pain in the sides of alot of SEC teams.
With that being said, staying at Bama and logging a couple of SECCs  and possible NCs over the next few years would be a more sure bet.JMHO


----------



## 10th Legion (Dec 8, 2009)

Here's my take on the KS situation.  The argument as to whether or not UGA DC is a lateral move or a slight step down I think is really not an issue.  Kirby is already a young DC and you have to make the assumption that he is ambitious and his desire is to one day be a HC for a major program.  While i do agree that if he stays at Bama and they continue to succeed that door will one day be opened for him.  However i think that if he comes to UGA turns the defense around then that door will be opened much sooner.  As long as Smart coaches under Saban there will always be the question as to whether or not the defense's success can be attributed to Smart.  We've already seen people question whether Smart is the guy at Bama who calls the plays, makes adjustments, and develops schemes.  If he came to UGA no one would ever question that.  I really thinks that if KS wants to get on the fast track to becoming a HC he will have to leave Saban and prove that he can be successful on his own.  

Basically my theory is this: 
Option A, KS stays at bama until a HC position is offered.  In maybe 3 years a mid level non BCS team (someone like Southern Miss) may offer him a position.  If he stays five years maybe a team like UNC will give him a call.  I believe he will have to have HC success before any upper tier program will be interested.
Option B, KS comes to UGA and turns the defense around.  All doubt of his coaching ability is put to rest.  In 2-3 years teams like clemson and ole miss are calling.  If he stays 4-5 years and has continued success, He will have HC in waiting title and teams who regularly finish ranked 10-20 will show interest.  And keep in mind that at this point he still is not even 40 years old.

The reality is that if KS wants to do what is best for his career, he will have to get out from under Saban and prove that he can lead a successful defense on his own.


----------



## Danuwoa (Dec 8, 2009)

fairhope said:


> Good Job SGD. Tebow has been worn out and it was time to bring new material to the forum.



Yeah I know it man.  We had about knocked all the stuffing out of the Tebow punching bag.


----------



## RipperIII (Dec 8, 2009)

BlackSmoke said:


> Not denying that Rip. But lets say Bama does shut Texas down. Ok, then he comes to UGA and in 2 years has the defense performing at the top of the SEC. ADD that to his resume of being under Saban for years, winning a NC, etc and you have a star HC in the making. Do you think he would be offered a better HC job by staying at Bama a few more years, or by coming to UGA and revamping the defense in the same amount of time, on top of what he has already accomplished?



What I am saying is this:
(assuming KS is looking for a HC job)
Risk--Reward
2 year time table 
Staying at BAMA is a 2 year proposition with at least 1 shot at NC (which isn't necessary for a DC to jump to HC)
going to UGA is a 2 year prop. for possible SEC  Championship, 3 year for a shot at anything greater ,...more risk,...same reward. 
making the move to UGA would add 1 or 2 years to a HC timetable than staying at BAMA.
again,not that it is a bad move, just not the best at this time assuming  HC is what he is after.


----------



## Danuwoa (Dec 8, 2009)

RipperIII said:


> ...no emoticon needed, trust me I am laughing at _you_
> Are you trying to say that you don't agree with the material _you_ posted ,...colon or no colon???
> 
> Incongruent,...now that is a good word, and one which most thoroughly describes you and your SGD persona..
> ...



Defend myself?  I don't apologize for anything said here.  As faras you laughing, I really could not possibly care less.  But I know that you know that little buddy.


----------



## RipperIII (Dec 8, 2009)

ryanmeeks2000 said:


> Here's my take on the KS situation.  The argument as to whether or not UGA DC is a lateral move or a slight step down I think is really not an issue.  Kirby is already a young DC and you have to make the assumption that he is ambitious and his desire is to one day be a HC for a major program.  While i do agree that if he stays at Bama and they continue to succeed that door will one day be opened for him.  However i think that if he comes to UGA turns the defense around then that door will be opened much sooner.  As long as Smart coaches under Saban there will always be the question as to whether or not the defense's success can be attributed to Smart.  We've already seen people question whether Smart is the guy at Bama who calls the plays, makes adjustments, and develops schemes.  If he came to UGA no one would ever question that.  I really thinks that if KS wants to get on the fast track to becoming a HC he will have to leave Saban and prove that he can be successful on his own.
> 
> Basically my theory is this:
> Option A, KS stays at bama until a HC position is offered.  In maybe 3 years a mid level non BCS team (someone like Southern Miss) may offer him a position.  If he stays five years maybe a team like UNC will give him a call.  I believe he will have to have HC success before any upper tier program will be interested.
> ...



like I mentioned above, you guys seem to know KS's value,... don't you think HC's, and AD's are at least as aware as you guys?


----------



## Danuwoa (Dec 8, 2009)

So other than fairhope, so far we have a bunch of little Saban orshippers out of the Bama camp protesting a bit too much.  If I thought there was no way he was leaving, I wouldn't post a bunch of loooooong replies.  

Like I said before, he would be a good hire but I don't think the odds are in our favor here and there are several more names being mentioned that I would be glad to have.


----------



## Danuwoa (Dec 8, 2009)

I do love how some of the Bammers come roaring out of the wood work with their riteous indignation about this even being brought up.  Now THAT is funny.


----------



## RipperIII (Dec 8, 2009)

South GA Dawg said:


> I do love how some of the Bammers come roaring out of the wood work with their riteous indignation about this even being brought up.  Now THAT is funny.


The absolute irony in your post is what is _really
_ funny (got spellcheck)
You and ryanmeeks have the longest two post,...
and I haven't seen anyone say that KS _wouldn't_ leave
the post I've seen, (absent righteous indignation) simply support something you said,...that KS's move to UGA is Unlikely 

Roaring out of the woodwork?....simply to rebut you

Interesting that the first person to start slinging derisive terms and nicknames is SGD...typically because your arguments carry no weight,...lil ol Saban worshippers,...
We could learn a thing or two from some of you Richt myrmadons


----------



## BlackSmoke (Dec 8, 2009)

RipperIII said:


> What I am saying is this:
> (assuming KS is looking for a HC job)
> Risk--Reward
> 2 year time table
> ...



I see your point and I know you see mine. But like mentioned above, is a mid-tier HC the job that he is dreaming about? There is not a single doubt in my mind that Kirby will be a HC in the next 4 or 5 years. Not the first doubt. But it's where he will be that HC that is the question. He could be offered a mid-tier job as soon as next year. Like Charlie Strong supposedly going to Louisville. Now don't get me wrong, there are A LOT of worse schools out there than Louisville, and that will be a mere stepping stone for Strong if he goes. But let's face it, it's not really the prestigious program that coaches dream about. I think if Kirby left Saban he would eliminate that stepping stone school and get higher in the ranks of a premier coach sooner than he would if he stayed and took a smaller caliber school's offer. And I dont think it's just a matter of him coming to UGA. Same thing goes for FSU. FSU is in a similar situation. A bad year, firing a bunch of coaches, looking to rebuild the program. If Smart went to Tallahassee and had them back at the top of the ACC soon, I think he gets better offers, sooner.

Just my opinion. I respect yours as well


----------



## BlackSmoke (Dec 8, 2009)

RipperIII said:


> The absolute irony in your post is what is _really
> _ funny (got spellcheck)
> You and ryanmeeks have the longest two post,...
> and I haven't seen anyone say that KS _wouldn't_ leave
> ...



What was that you said about spell-check?


----------



## RipperIII (Dec 8, 2009)

BlackSmoke said:


> What was that you said about spell-check?


look again,...typo, not misspelled


----------



## BlackSmoke (Dec 8, 2009)

RipperIII said:


> look again,...typo, not misspelled


----------



## RipperIII (Dec 8, 2009)

BlackSmoke said:


> I see your point and I know you see mine. But like mentioned above, is a mid-tier HC the job that he is dreaming about? There is not a single doubt in my mind that Kirby will be a HC in the next 4 or 5 years. Not the first doubt. But it's where he will be that HC that is the question. He could be offered a mid-tier job as soon as next year. Like Charlie Strong supposedly going to Louisville. Now don't get me wrong, there are A LOT of worse schools out there than Louisville, and that will be a mere stepping stone for Strong if he goes. But let's face it, it's not really the prestigious program that coaches dream about. I think if Kirby left Saban he would eliminate that stepping stone school and get higher in the ranks of a premier coach sooner than he would if he stayed and took a smaller caliber school's offer. And I dont think it's just a matter of him coming to UGA. Same thing goes for FSU. FSU is in a similar situation. A bad year, firing a bunch of coaches, looking to rebuild the program. If Smart went to Tallahassee and had them back at the top of the ACC soon, I think he gets better offers, sooner.
> 
> Just my opinion. I respect yours as well


I hear what you're sayin,...but He will have to take a "mid-tier" HC before any Major school will risk "teaching" a co-ordinator to be a CEO/Head Coach.
There will be a transition.
Many Co-ord's can't make the transition,...very different skill sets...and KS may not want a HC position (which would change the dynamics of this argument)


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Dec 8, 2009)

take kirby,   it wont matter, the defense is sabans and he is the one that runs it..


----------



## rex upshaw (Dec 8, 2009)

RipperIII said:


> and KS may not want a HC position (which would change the dynamics of this argument)



ks does want a hc position.


----------



## greene_dawg (Dec 8, 2009)

BROWNING7WSM said:


> take kirby,   it wont matter, the defense is sabans and he is the one that runs it..



Point proven. Kirby is a coffee fetcher. He'll never land a HC gig until he proves otherwise.


----------



## rex upshaw (Dec 8, 2009)

ks just won the broyles award.


----------



## BlackSmoke (Dec 8, 2009)

rex upshaw said:


> ks just won the broyles award.



Mo money, mo money, mo money


----------



## kevina (Dec 8, 2009)

op2: I wonder if he will leave before 1-7-10

Can UGA put off announcing their new DC until then and keep their recruits in suspense.


----------



## riprap (Dec 8, 2009)

BlackSmoke said:


> Mo money, mo money, mo money



If he learned from THE best, then the highest bidder should win out. All he has to do is say he is not interested in UGA and then leave a few weeks later.


----------



## BlackSmoke (Dec 8, 2009)

kevina said:


> op2: I wonder if he will leave before 1-7-10
> 
> Can UGA put off announcing their new DC until then and keep their recruits in suspense.



I dont think so. I think it needs to happen now to ease their minds.


----------



## kevina (Dec 8, 2009)

BlackSmoke said:


> I dont think so. I think it needs to happen now to ease their minds.



Leave before the NC game? Would that mean no ring for him IF Bama were to win? I don't know how that works.


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 8, 2009)

I'd hate to lose Kirby, but if he decides to go, then i wish him well.
When we lost Applewhite and then Muschamp, I didn't expect to see them on the other sideline this soon either.
 If kirby does leave, don't be surprised if Al Groh takes his place at Bama.


----------



## rex upshaw (Dec 8, 2009)

BlackSmoke said:


> I dont think so. I think it needs to happen now to ease their minds.



i agree.  name the dc as soon as possible.


----------



## kevina (Dec 8, 2009)

There sure are a bunch of people riled up over a bunch of speculation. If it happens it happens. Chill out and relax until 1-7-10


----------



## rex upshaw (Dec 8, 2009)

kevina said:


> There sure are a bunch of people riled up over a bunch of speculation. If it happens it happens. Chill out and relax until 1-7-10



happens every year.  i have no clue who we end up getting, but i want it to happen quickly.


----------



## Tailstalker (Dec 8, 2009)

DC's must be becoming a valuable commodity in the SEC. Gators just offered Strong 1 mil a yr to turn down Louisville HC job......


----------



## kevina (Dec 8, 2009)

kevina said:


> Leave before the NC game? Would that mean no ring for him IF Bama were to win? I don't know how that works.



Bueller, Bueller, Bueller, Bueller


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 8, 2009)

I can very well see KS taking a HC job, but not a lateral move. Winning the NC will bring boocoo bonuses with it..

But then, DE has already stated that he is not in 100% alighnment with CMR's methodology and style,,,,,,,,,so who knows??? Maybe a HC position will come available before all is said and done..


----------



## kevina (Dec 8, 2009)

Sparky1 said:


> I can very well see KS taking a HC job, but not a lateral move. Winning the NC will bring boocoo bonuses with it..
> 
> But then, DE has already stated that he is not in 100% alighnment with CMR's methodology and style,,,,,,,,,so who knows??? Maybe a HC position will come available before all is said and done..



That is an interesting twist. So what you are saying is if the changes that CMR has made in his staff do not pan out and show results, there could be a HC opening at UGA in a couple years that a DC with a possible NC and impressive resume would be interested in

Veddy interesting


----------



## rex upshaw (Dec 8, 2009)

Sparky1 said:


> I can very well see KS taking a HC job, but not a lateral move. Winning the NC will bring boocoo bonuses with it..
> 
> But then, DE has already stated that he is not in 100% alighnment with CMR's methodology and style,,,,,,,,,so who knows??? Maybe a HC position will come available before all is said and done..



he would certainly get a bonus and a pay raise, but saban get's $400,000 if he wins the nc and i would assume the ks would get less then 1/2 of what saban is guaranteed.


----------



## kevina (Dec 8, 2009)

rex upshaw said:


> he would certainly get a bonus and a pay raise, but saban get's $400,000 if he wins the nc and i would assume the ks would get less then 1/2 of what saban is guaranteed.



I believe KS is currently making a $369K salary plus bonuses


----------



## rex upshaw (Dec 8, 2009)

kevina said:


> I believe KS is currently making $369K



sounds about right.  it is soon to go up, either way.


----------



## greene_dawg (Dec 8, 2009)

Tailstalker said:


> DC's must be becoming a valuable commodity in the SEC. Gators just offered Strong 1 mil a yr to turn down Louisville HC job......



You got a link?


----------



## fairhopebama (Dec 8, 2009)

I don't know what this means but a DE from the Peach state by the name of Hubbard 6'7'' just committed to Bama. I would be interested to see if any of you know anything about him. He was recruited by UGA and a slew of others. I wonder who his Bama recruiter was and if it was KS that would speak volumes in my most humble opinion.
That is all.


----------



## rex upshaw (Dec 8, 2009)

fairhope said:


> I don't know what this means but a DE from the Peach state by the name of Hubbard 6'7'' just committed to Bama. I would be interested to see if any of you know anything about him. He was recruited by UGA and a slew of others. I wonder who his Bama recruiter was and if it was KS that would speak volumes in my most humble opinion.
> That is all.



kirby recruited him.


----------



## fairhopebama (Dec 8, 2009)

rex upshaw said:


> kirby recruited him.



Do you know anything about him?


----------



## rex upshaw (Dec 8, 2009)

fairhope said:


> Do you know anything about him?



i don't, but you have to love that size from a de.


----------



## kevina (Dec 8, 2009)

fairhope said:


> Do you know anything about him?



Looks like he could afford to put on about 35 lbs on that frame. Here you go..........

http://blogs.ajc.com/recruiting/200...ard-chooses-alabama/?cxntfid=blogs_recruiting


Norcross DE Adrian Hubbard chooses Alabama
4:33 pm December 8, 2009, by Chip Towers

For Adrian Hubbard, his commitment to Alabama on Tuesday had little to do with the Crimson Tide’s resounding defeat of Florida Saturday or the 22nd SEC Championship or the impending shot at a 13th national title.

For him, the decision to commit to Bama was about comfort and the feeling of belonging.

“I just really felt good when I went down there Sunday,” said Hubbard, a 6-foot-7, 227-pound defensive end from Norcross. “I don’t know how to describe it. I just had a good feeling when I went down there. I just felt really at home. I fit in with all the players and coaches and everything and the campus was really nice. I said if I got a good feeling I was going to commit and I did.”

Hubbard made the unusual decision to take his official visit to Tuscaloosa on Sunday, Monday and Tuesday of this week. He didn’t know when he scheduled the trip that the Crimson Tide would be coming back from Atlanta as SEC champions.

“I did that because I’d been there for a game day [Nov. 7 vs. LSU],”  Hubbard said. “I wanted to see how the campus was without a game, how it was on a regular day. I just wanted to see everything and not be rushed.”

As for the fact that No. 1-ranked Alabama is the reigning SEC champ and will play Texas for the BCS title in Pasadena, that’s OK, too.

“It always a good thing to win those kinds of games but , you know, I tried to put the SEC Championship off to the side and see what they had to offer me and Alabama offered me the most,” Hubbard said.

Hubbard said South Carolina and FSU “were both right there” behind Alabama.

*As for the in-state schools, Hubbard said Georgia, which offered him late in the fall, “had too many things going on over there.” Georgia Tech, he said, “didn’t have any scholarships left.”*

Hubbard was the proverbial late-blooming football prospect. After transferring to Norcross from Peachtree Ridge, he did not play football his junior year in order to concentrate on basketball, a sport in which he’s also considered a major prospect. But he decided this summer to return to football.

“I remember talking to my mom about it and she was like, ‘Why do you want to play football again, Adrian? What if you get hurt?’ And I said, ‘because I love it, Mom.’ I said, don’t worry, it’ll work out.’”

A football scholarship from nation’s No. 1-ranked football team? Yeah, it worked out.

And Hubbard has already met with Alabama basketball coaches.

“We’ll see when I get there,” Hubbard said of also playing hoops in college. “Football is the main thing right now. Everything else will come along. We’ll see.”


----------



## BlackSmoke (Dec 8, 2009)

kevina said:


> Leave before the NC game? Would that mean no ring for him IF Bama were to win? I don't know how that works.



I dont know how that would work. If Kirby was offered the job and he accepted, he might have a clause to let him finish the season with Bama and not leave his kids high and dry, if Bama would even be ok with that. Not really sure if that would be a possibility or not, but I dont see him up and leaving before the NC game, period. And I think that seriously hurts our chances for him. I think CMR needs to pull the trigger and get this thing resolved. There is no doubt in my mind we will lose a couple of recruits throughout this ordeal, but the longer we wait, the more will begin to ponder their other options....

And I'm sure rival SEC coaches are pulling out all the stops to get some of these prospects **cough-cough Kiffin**


----------



## 00Beau (Dec 8, 2009)

fairhope said:


> I don't know what this means but a DE from the Peach state by the name of Hubbard 6'7'' just committed to Bama. I would be interested to see if any of you know anything about him. He was recruited by UGA and a slew of others. I wonder who his Bama recruiter was and if it was KS that would speak volumes in my most humble opinion.
> That is all.



That would be Kirby that did the recruiting!!!!!! Spoke with a parent today that his son has already committed to UA, also recruited by KS and from N Gwinnett! Someone just wanted to stir up Bama fans because they had a bad year and their coach has no work ethics or discipline, oh and is a bridesmaid! I do not see Smart leaving or being worried what the media or anybody else thinks about him being under Saban, if he leaves he will be replaced, that is part of the circle every year! IMO it would be about six steps backwards to leave Bama for UGay at this time in both programs! Thank You in advance and Ugay Sux!!!


----------



## BlackSmoke (Dec 8, 2009)

300 short mag said:


> That would be Kirby that did the recruiting!!!!!! Spoke with a parent today that his son has already committed to UA, also recruited by KS and from N Gwinnett! Someone just wanted to stir up Bama fans because they had a bad year and their coach has no work ethics or discipline, oh and is a bridesmaid! I do not see Smart leaving or being worried what the media or anybody else thinks about him being under Saban, if he leaves he will be replaced, that is part of the circle every year! IMO it would be about six steps backwards to leave Bama for UGay at this time in both programs! Thank You in advance and Ugay Sux!!!



Nice. Nobody is stirring the pot though. Everybody has Kirby as the #1 target for DC. You should take it as a compliment to your team. Sounds like you're awful worked up over it. Insecure??  I hate to tell you though, eventually Smart will leave Bama


----------



## Danuwoa (Dec 8, 2009)

RipperIII said:


> The absolute irony in your post is what is _really
> _ funny (got spellcheck)
> You and ryanmeeks have the longest two post,...
> and I haven't seen anyone say that KS _wouldn't_ leave
> ...



You absolutely crack me up with how smart you think you are.  Myrmadons?  Nice.  

My arguments carry no weight to YOU.  That means absolutely zilch.  There are people here who agree with me and there are some who dissagree.  Pretty normal.  Over all,I have some pretty good debates with most of these guys.  There are only a few the ones like you.  It's a strange coincidence that the ones that have a problem with me are always the ones who don't want ANYBODY to dissagree with anything they say and fancy themselves as above the fray (funny that you once accused me of that).  So post all the smilies and ten cent words that you want while pretending that your opinions are somehow more valid than mine.  I always get a kick out of it.  You admit that you came roaring out of the wood wok to argue with me.  Interesting since you spend so much time posting smilies and discrediting my posts and opinions.  If I'm that out to lunch and my opinions are as half baked as you claim, why did you start posting in this thread so quickly?


----------



## 00Beau (Dec 8, 2009)

BlackSmoke said:


> Nice. Nobody is stirring the pot though. Everybody has Kirby as the #1 target for DC. You should take it as a compliment to your team. Sounds like you're awful worked up over it. Insecure??


Not worked up it at all, first time I  looked at this thread was about ten minutes ago, It is a compliment and if Ugay gets him I wish him good luck, his best options are to stay with a winner and not a brides maid like CMR! Nobody can make that decision but Smart, does not matter to me either way but I promise you and FWdawg he does not care what you or the media thinks about being under Sabans control or he would already be gone! Some Ugay posters are a joke and that is not directed at you! Thank You for responding to me and have a nice evening!


----------



## 00Beau (Dec 8, 2009)

South GA Dawg said:


> You absolutely crack me up with how samrt you think you are.  Myrmadons?  Nice.
> 
> My arguments carry no weight to YOU.  That means absolutely zilch.  There are people here who agree with me and there are some who dissagree.  Pretty normal.  Over all,I have some pretty good debates with most of these guys.  There are only a few the ones like you.  It's a strange coincidence that the ones that have a problem with me are always the ones who don't want ANYBODY to dissagree with anything they say and fancy themselves as above the fray (funny that you once accused me of that).  So post all the smilies and ten cent words that you want while pretending that your opinions are somehow more valid than mine.  I always get a kick out of it.



What is samrt, i cannot find it in the dictionary?


----------



## Danuwoa (Dec 8, 2009)

300 short mag said:


> What is samrt, i cannot find it in the dictionary?



Yeah right.  Like you own a dictionary.


----------



## 00Beau (Dec 8, 2009)

BlackSmoke said:


> Nice. Nobody is stirring the pot though. Everybody has Kirby as the #1 target for DC. You should take it as a compliment to your team. Sounds like you're awful worked up over it. Insecure??  I hate to tell you though, eventually Smart will leave Bama


I see you went back and added a little after I quoted you and I agree with your add on, yes he will leave eventually but not this year and not to Ugay this year IMO, that is what the thread was about, not  about two, three or four years from now.


----------



## 00Beau (Dec 8, 2009)

South GA Dawg said:


> Yeah right.  Like you own a dictionary.



No I don`t but thought I could fool you!


----------



## Danuwoa (Dec 8, 2009)

300 short mag said:


> No I don`t but thought I could fool you!



You could indeed.  If you have more than five teeth in your head and don't have engine parts sitting in your bath tub right now then you have indeed fooled me.


----------



## 00Beau (Dec 8, 2009)

South GA Dawg said:


> You could indeed.  If you have more than five teeth in your head and don't have engine parts sitting in your bath tub right now then you have indeed fooled me.



I have 11 tooths and sold the engine parts last week! Don`t you know it is a tooth brush?


----------



## Tailstalker (Dec 8, 2009)

greene_dawg said:


> You got a link?



Nope, but it is all over the Gator boards at Gatorcountry.com....


----------



## Danuwoa (Dec 8, 2009)

300 short mag said:


> I have 11 tooths and sold the engine parts last week! Don`t you know it is a tooth brush?



If I had any idea what you were trying to say I might respond.  As smart as Ripper the third is I'm sure he can help me.


----------



## 00Beau (Dec 8, 2009)

Ok I had to crop the picture with UGAY`s next mascot coming to Ugay with Smart or I may only have 5 teeth in my head when i wake up,  Breaking news Smart to Ugay to work free bringing new mascot pictured below!


----------



## BlackSmoke (Dec 8, 2009)

300 short mag said:


> I see you went back and added a little after I quoted you and I agree with your add on, yes he will leave eventually but not this year and not to Ugay this year IMO, that is what the thread was about, not  about two, three or four years from now.



With the amount of money about to be thrown his way, I think Smart leaves this year. Whether or not it is UGA I have no idea. But I think he will be scooped up by either UGA, UF, or FSU. If he does in fact stay with Bama, look for his salary to be upwards of 700k. Just my opinion. I've been wrong many many times in my life. But Kirby smart is #1 on UGAs list to go after and he is an alum of UGA. That may not carry a lot of weight, but I think it carries at least a little.


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 8, 2009)

300 short mag said:


> Ok I had to crop the picture with UGAY`s next mascot coming to Ugay with Smart or I may only have 5 teeth in my head when i wake up,  Breaking news Smart to Ugay to work free bringing new mascot pictured below!



You aint right Brown!


----------



## BlackSmoke (Dec 8, 2009)

300 short mag said:


> Ok I had to crop the picture with UGAY`s next mascot coming to Ugay with Smart or I may only have 5 teeth in my head when i wake up,  Breaking news Smart to Ugay to work free bringing new mascot pictured below!



Lil Joe is that you? Seriously, what is ya'lls fascination with UGAy? Does that really make you laugh? Lord I hope not. I mean, are we 8th graders or what?


----------



## Danuwoa (Dec 8, 2009)

Short Bus nobody thinks you're funny.  If you're gonna insult us at least make it funny.


----------



## 00Beau (Dec 8, 2009)

Gettin to you girls sorry! You two are about to gang up on me and I was not trying to be funny, the funny stuff comes in your responses and how you gang up when you get mad!


----------



## BlackSmoke (Dec 8, 2009)

300 short mag said:


> Gettin to you girls sorry! You two are about to gang up on me and I was not trying to be funny, the funny stuff comes in your responses and how you gang up when you get mad!



Yep. Hilarious.


----------



## Sugar HillDawg (Dec 8, 2009)

300short mag, you are like too many Bama fans who have a VERY short memory about your program. It was only 2 years ago when UGA had a 3 game winning streak against you all and you wanna say that he is taking a step down if he goes to UGA. Dude, you need to grasp reality and know that we are down now but we won't be for long and I along with MANY UGA fans look forward to playing the INVINCIBLE and ALL MIGHTY Crimson Tide.Enjoy it while you can, y'all won't be up there for long---TRUST ME!!!!


----------



## RipperIII (Dec 8, 2009)

Sugar HillDawg said:


> 300short mag, you are like too many Bama fans who have a VERY short memory about your program. It was only 2 years ago when UGA had a 3 game winning streak against you all and you wanna say that he is taking a step down if he goes to UGA. Dude, you need to grasp reality and know that we are down now but we won't be for long and I along with MANY UGA fans look forward to playing the INVINCIBLE and ALL MIGHTY Crimson Tide.Enjoy it while you can, y'all won't be up there for long---TRUST ME!!!!



YOU TALKIN 'BOUT HISTORY,...OR CURRENT EVENTS?

ooops, sorry bout the caps...


I hope UGA does recover...I want to beat them when we are not on probation and have a full compliment of players


----------



## 00Beau (Dec 8, 2009)

Sugar HillDawg said:


> 300short mag, you are like too many Bama fans who have a VERY short memory about your program. It was only 2 years ago when UGA had a 3 game winning streak against you all and you wanna say that he is taking a step down if he goes to UGA. Dude, you need to grasp reality and know that we are down now but we won't be for long and I along with MANY UGA fans look forward to playing the INVINCIBLE and ALL MIGHTY Crimson Tide.Enjoy it while you can, y'all won't be up there for long---TRUST ME!!!!



No short memory here,I hate losing more than anybody but oh I remember, just giving my thoughts on KS leaving, IMO he will not go to UGA this year, and like in my post it would be a step down where both programs are now at, at the present time not four years ago. Uga fans are the ones with bad memories and get very defensive because they will always be bridesmaids as long as CMR is HC! If he has not done it yet he will never do it and that my friend is the way it is! If Uga fans are happy with 9-10 win seasons so be it and congratulations on your success, So you may want KS as HC and send CMR down the road!


----------



## RipperIII (Dec 8, 2009)

South GA Dawg said:


> You absolutely crack me up with how smart you think you are.  Myrmadons?  Nice.
> 
> My arguments carry no weight to YOU.  That means absolutely zilch.  There are people here who agree with me
> ...see myrmadons...
> ...


...see above


----------



## RipperIII (Dec 8, 2009)

Back to the original topic,...KS _may_ leave BAMA this year,...or next, he will eventually leave no doubt.
BAMA won't be out bid, but they will not match an offer that doesn't make sense to them,...an who knows KS's value to BAMA better than BAMA?
I don't know if he is HC material or not...never worked with him...lots of Co-ordinaters make pitiful HC's...too many examples to list.
Who ever gets him as DC gets a real talent...BAMA will have to make do


----------



## RipperIII (Dec 9, 2009)

Smart left yet?


----------



## Danuwoa (Dec 9, 2009)

RipperIII said:


> ...see above



...and your posts are only opinions as well.  The fact that they came from YOU only makes them more valid to you.


----------



## Danuwoa (Dec 9, 2009)

Smart said yesterday that he is happy at alabama.  Like I've said about five times now, I imagaine that he stays put.  But Saban said he was not going to be the coach at Alabama so who knows?


----------



## RipperIII (Dec 9, 2009)

"smart left yet" looks better than ttt


----------



## Danuwoa (Dec 9, 2009)

RipperIII said:


> "smart left yet" looks better than ttt



See above post.


----------



## fairhopebama (Dec 9, 2009)

South GA Dawg said:


> Smart said yesterday that he is happy at alabama.  Like I've said about five times now, I imagaine that he stays put.  But Saban said he was not going to be the coach at Alabama so who knows?



I heard him say that he and his wife were happy at Bama and he was not leaving as well. Now question for all you Saban Haters, If Smart bails on Bama after the NC game and goes to UGA are you  guys who call Saban a Liar going to do the same to Smart?


----------



## RipperIII (Dec 9, 2009)

fairhope said:


> I heard him say that he and his wife were happy at Bama and he was not leaving as well. Now question for all you Saban Haters, If Smart bails on Bama after the NC game and goes to UGA are you  guys who call Saban a Liar going to do the same to Smart?




....oooh, nice one!!


----------



## Danuwoa (Dec 9, 2009)

fairhope said:


> I heard him say that he and his wife were happy at Bama and he was not leaving as well. Now question for all you Saban Haters, If Smart bails on Bama after the NC game and goes to UGA are you  guys who call Saban a Liar going to do the same to Smart?



They would still be liars yes but they would still be good hires.  These guys lie like rugs for a living.  They are a close second to politicians in that regard.  Recruiting is at best exagerating and more often lies have to be told even if they are "white lies" or half truths.  Any time this much money is involved people get a very morrally casual attitude.


----------



## DSGB (Dec 9, 2009)

fairhope said:


> I heard him say that he and his wife were happy at Bama and he was not leaving as well. Now question for all you Saban Haters, If Smart bails on Bama after the NC game and goes to UGA are you  guys who call Saban a Liar going to do the same to Smart?



Actually, I believe he said, "I'm happy at Alabama, and my wife's happy at Alabama. We're not _looking_ to go anywhere."

So, technically, he wouldn't have lied if he does end up leaving.


----------



## fairhopebama (Dec 9, 2009)

DSGB said:


> Actually, I believe he said, "I'm happy at Alabama, and my wife's happy at Alabama. We're not _looking_ to go anywhere."
> 
> So, technically, he wouldn't have lied if he does end up leaving.



AccuB is that you?


----------



## Sugar HillDawg (Dec 9, 2009)

300, us UGA fans are NOT happy with a 9 or 10 win season. We are gonna do EVERYTHING possible to get back up to where we were and it don't take long to do that with the right coaches. I haven't a doubt in my mind that we will be playing in the SECCG within 2 years and if we aren't we'll fire CMR and find someone else. I think CMR is feeling the heat and he should.


----------



## Danuwoa (Dec 9, 2009)

300 short mag said:


> Gettin to you girls sorry! You two are about to gang up on me and I was not trying to be funny, the funny stuff comes in your responses and how you gang up when you get mad!



Yeah because you Bammers never do that.  Not ever.


----------



## RipperIII (Dec 9, 2009)

Sugar HillDawg said:


> 300, us UGA fans are NOT happy with a 9 or 10 win season. We are gonna do EVERYTHING possible to get back up to where we were and it don't take long to do that with the right coaches. I haven't a doubt in my mind that we will be playing in the SECCG within 2 years and if we aren't we'll fire CMR and find someone else. I think CMR is feeling the heat and he should.


Make the right moves, and ya'll could be there next season,...UF and UT will be ripe for a dawg beat down...maybe


----------



## greene_dawg (Dec 9, 2009)

RipperIII said:


> Make the right moves, and ya'll could be there next season,...UF and UT will be ripe for a dawg beat down...maybe



I don't know about next season but hopefully in a couple...


----------



## Outlaw Dawgsey Wales (Dec 9, 2009)

South GA Dawg said:


> Yeah because you Bammers never do that.  Not ever.



Hey South Ga.He's one of those UAACA members.


----------



## Danuwoa (Dec 9, 2009)

Outlaw Dawgsey Wales said:


> Hey South Ga.He's one of those UAACA members.


----------



## greene_dawg (Dec 9, 2009)

Tony Barnhart's take on Smart from the AJC this AM:

**–Last night during ceremonies in Little Rock, Ark.,  Alabama defensive coordinator Kirby Smart won the Broyles Award, which goes to the nation’s top assistant coach. Smart, the former Georgia defensive back, has tutored under Mickey Andrews at Florida State and now Nick Saban at Alabama. Everybody in the college football community agrees that he is ready to move on. He’s got a big-time job at Alabama but he’s not making big-time money (about $400,000) in a marketplace that is paying the top coordinators closer to $1 million a year. He will have to listen to those who come calling for his services.


----------



## Danuwoa (Dec 9, 2009)

greene_dawg said:


> Tony Barnhart's take on Smart from the AJC this AM:
> 
> **–Last night during ceremonies in Little Rock, Ark.,  Alabama defensive coordinator Kirby Smart won the Broyles Award, which goes to the nation’s top assistant coach. Smart, the former Georgia defensive back, has tutored under Mickey Andrews at Florida State and now Nick Saban at Alabama. Everybody in the college football community agrees that he is ready to move on. He’s got a big-time job at Alabama but he’s not making big-time money (about $400,000) in a marketplace that is paying the top coordinators closer to $1 million a year. He will have to listen to those who come calling for his services.




Get ready to be shouted down and called an idiot even though those are Branhart's words rather than your own.


----------



## greene_dawg (Dec 9, 2009)

South GA Dawg said:


> Get ready to be shouted down and called an idiot even though those are Branhart's words rather than your own.



Don't really care. Maybe we land Smart. Maybe we don't. There are several guys out there that could put a good defensive staff together and right the ship at UGA so as long as we land ONE of those, I'll be happy.


----------



## HighCotton (Dec 9, 2009)

*"Smart" Move*

I believe Kirby Smart coming to UGA would be a "smart" move for him.  Looking at the QB situation for next season, for that and other reasons, I believe CMR is a gonner after next season anyway.  Kirby Smart would then be in line for the HC position.


----------



## greene_dawg (Dec 9, 2009)

HighCotton said:


> I believe CMR is a gonner after next season anyway.  Kirby Smart would then be in line for the HC position.



A goner as in retired, taking another gig, or fired?


----------



## BlackSmoke (Dec 9, 2009)

HighCotton said:


> I believe Kirby Smart coming to UGA would be a "smart" move for him.  Looking at the QB situation for next season, for that and other reasons, I believe CMR is a gonner after next season anyway.  Kirby Smart would then be in line for the HC position.



I don't see it happening next year. Not unless we have a 6-6 record or worse. Making this DC move will buy him a couple of years in my opinion. If it works out to be a great hire, it buys him a lot more


----------



## Flash (Dec 9, 2009)

greene_dawg said:


> A goner as in retired, taking another gig, or fired?



 x2 ???


----------



## greene_dawg (Dec 9, 2009)

BlackSmoke said:


> I don't see it happening next year. Not unless we have a 6-6 record or worse. Making this DC move will buy him a couple of years in my opinion. If it works out to be a great hire, it buys him a lot more




Not to mention if SMart came in and UGA still went 6-6 that would mean that he did a pretty crappy job with the defense. Not exactly a way to position yourself to be the HC


----------



## RipperIII (Dec 9, 2009)

greene_dawg said:


> Tony Barnhart's take on Smart from the AJC this AM:
> 
> **–Last night during ceremonies in Little Rock, Ark.,  Alabama defensive coordinator Kirby Smart won the Broyles Award, which goes to the nation’s top assistant coach. Smart, the former Georgia defensive back, has tutored under Mickey Andrews at Florida State and now Nick Saban at Alabama. Everybody in the college football community agrees that he is ready to move on. He’s got a big-time job at Alabama but he’s not making big-time money (about $400,000) in a marketplace that is paying the top coordinators closer to $1 million a year. He will have to listen to those who come calling for his services.



This surprises anyone?

Of course he'll listen,...and he may leave...
or he may not


----------



## BlackSmoke (Dec 9, 2009)

RipperIII said:


> This surprises anyone?
> 
> Of course he'll listen,...and he may leave...
> or he may not



Regardless, I say he is making upwards of 250k more next year that he is currently


----------



## rex upshaw (Dec 9, 2009)

BlackSmoke said:


> Regardless, I say he is making upwards of 250k more next year that he is currently



i'd agree.


----------



## RipperIII (Dec 9, 2009)

BlackSmoke said:


> Regardless, I say he is making upwards of 250k more next year that he is currently


 No doubt,...maybe a little more


----------



## Sugar HillDawg (Dec 9, 2009)

IMO, Smart doesn't have the seasoning yet to be a HC.It was VERY stupid on CMR's part to not play a young QB some this past season. Although, it's better to have an experienced offense around a inexperienced QB than the other way around.


----------



## RipperIII (Dec 9, 2009)

Sugar HillDawg said:


> IMO, Smart doesn't have the seasoning yet to be a HC.It was VERY stupid on CMR's part to not play a young QB some this past season. Although, it's better to have an experienced offense around a inexperienced QB than the other way around.



We had both,...it can be done,..CMR can handle the offense...no problems that I saw there that can't be fixed


----------



## MudDucker (Dec 9, 2009)

RipperIII said:


> Yes. Demonstrably deeper.
> I don't think that Saban will be foolish in attempting to keep _any_ coach, but if he wants a guy, and money is the determining factor...Absolutely BAMA has deep pockets, and the history of spending the big bucks. (not a knock on UGA)



Say what ...  UGA and the State of Georgia have way more wealth than the State of Alabama and UA ... way more.

Dooley wouldn't pay squat, but the pressure is on Richt and Damon, they will pay what it takes.

Kirby is a Georgia boy.  He started coaching in Georgia.  His college coaching started here at UGA and then he came down here to VSU.  Then back to UGA.  He has been with Saban since 2006.

I am knocking Saban, but right now the publicity is that this is Saban's defense and that Saban is the defensive genius.  It would be good for Kirby to come out from Nick's shadow and produce a great defense.  Then it would be his.


----------



## RipperIII (Dec 9, 2009)

MudDucker said:


> Say what ...  UGA and the State of Georgia have way more wealth than the State of Alabama and UA ... way more.
> 
> Dooley wouldn't pay squat, but the pressure is on Richt and Damon, they will pay what it takes.
> 
> ...



State? ...really?
The State of Georgia is going to get involved in this?
Look Mud, I (and everyone else) know that you are dying to get Smart,....he's been with Saban for a long time now.
Who's to say what KS is going to do? going to UGA at this time is not likely,...(Garner may be a roadblock for you)...but it could happen.
You have no idea the deep pockets at UA,...trust me on this...isn't Saban paid more than CMR,...and everyone else(one exception) and has been since _before_ he was successful at BAMA?


By the way,,,why you knockin Saban?


----------



## Danuwoa (Dec 9, 2009)

greene_dawg said:


> Don't really care. Maybe we land Smart. Maybe we don't. There are several guys out there that could put a good defensive staff together and right the ship at UGA so as long as we land ONE of those, I'll be happy.



Agreed.  I love all the "dying to get Smart." comments.  I would like to have him.  I would also like to have Ellis Johnson , Tyrone Nix, Kevin Steele, and several more that have been mentioned.  Smart is no more special than any of the rest aside from the UGA ties.  I just saw the article and thought it was an interesting take on it.  Funny how this thread took off when the Bammers got wind of huh?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 9, 2009)

South GA Dawg said:


> Funny how this thread took off when the Bammers got wind of huh?


 
Bonehead... Why don't you say that to my face,,,,,,,,,say one afternoon over some grub in Albany...


----------



## Danuwoa (Dec 9, 2009)

Sparky1 said:


> Bonehead... Why don't you say that to my face,,,,,,,,,say one afternoon over some grub in Albany...



You can bet I will.  Just get up with me and we can get together and chew the fat.  If that is you don't mind hanging out and talking football with a guy whose opinions "don't carry any weight."  LOL.


----------



## RipperIII (Dec 9, 2009)

South GA Dawg said:


> Agreed.  I love all the "dying to get Smart." comments.  I would like to have him.  I would also like to have Ellis Johnson , Tyrone Nix, Kevin Steele, and several more that have been mentioned.  Smart is no more special than any of the rest aside from the UGA ties.  I just saw the article and thought it was an interesting take on it.  Funny how this thread took off when the Bammers got wind of huh?



you are right, these are all good choices...
BAMA has groomed 3 of 'em, Johnson, Steele, and Smart.
I heard Schlabach say that Johnson was the least likely due to contracts and retirement issues, and with UT, FSU, UF UGA and others hot after Smart, $1,000,000 would be the ticket.
I don't think BAMA is willing to pay out $1,000,000 for a DC,...not while Saban is at the helm...like you guys say" it's Saban's defense anyway."
Good luck to ya,...we'll be just fine


----------



## 00Beau (Dec 9, 2009)

Sugar HillDawg said:


> 300, us UGA fans are NOT happy with a 9 or 10 win season. We are gonna do EVERYTHING possible to get back up to where we were and it don't take long to do that with the right coaches. I haven't a doubt in my mind that we will be playing in the SECCG within 2 years and if we aren't we'll fire CMR and find someone else. I think CMR is feeling the heat and he should.



I agree for the most part.  Good Luck in The East Only!!!!!!!!!! RTR!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 9, 2009)

South GA Dawg said:


> If that is you don't mind hanging out and talking football with a guy whose opinions "don't carry any weight." LOL.


 
Well you are a UGA fan afterall...


----------



## rex upshaw (Dec 9, 2009)

RipperIII said:


> you are right, these are all good choices...
> BAMA has groomed 3 of 'em, Johnson, Steele, and Smart.
> I heard Schlabach say that Johnson was the least likely due to contracts and retirement issues, and with UT, FSU, UF UGA and others hot after Smart, $1,000,000 would be the ticket.
> I don't think BAMA is willing to pay out $1,000,000 for a DC,...not while Saban is at the helm...like you guys say" it's Saban's defense anyway."
> Good luck to ya,...we'll be just fine



i am certainly not one of the "love to get kirby" guys.  i don't know what he is worth at this point.  i am skeptical of how well of a coach he is and until he is out from under saban, i will continue to think the same.  i know kirby and went to uga with him, haven't talked to him in a while, but i am sure he will be a great coach.  it's in his blood, as his dad was his hs coach and he has obviously learned a lot under saban.  now if you really think that kirby, or any other dc is worthy of $ 1,000,000, then you are crazier then a poo house rat.  if i were uga and i wanted to go after ks, i would pay him no more then $500,000.  offer him that and give him incentives that his salary will go up if his defense achieves what we expect of it.  

muschamp is making $900,000 and he has proven that he can coach and that HE runs the defense.  he is also the coach in waiting, which is the worst thing i have ever heard and i pray that we never go down that path with any coach.

like i have said multiple times, i am confident we will get a good coach, but i have no clue who we get.  i think that many of the coaches mentioned have a solid resume and i think that if we got kirby, he would be a huge plus in the recruiting dept., but will hold off judgement until i can see what he does on his own.


----------



## greene_dawg (Dec 9, 2009)

Ripper - I wouldn't say Bama "groomed" Ellis Johnson. The late 90's weren't exactly the grooming years in Tuscaloosa. And Clemson can keep Steele. Not impressed with him.


----------



## RipperIII (Dec 9, 2009)

great article on espn.com about Saban generating revenues in excess of both his $38.2 million initial contract and his new 1 year extension...._profits_ of $22 mil,...all this in a 12 month period.
Tuscaloosa Bryant-Denny is adding seating capacity to 101,000 for next season.



By the way, SGD, RH, Smoke, Sparky et. al.,...I gotta admit, that is pretty cool that all you guys are buds...give Ol Red my best,...I'm sure he'll return his...


----------



## RipperIII (Dec 9, 2009)

greene_dawg said:


> Ripper - I wouldn't say Bama "groomed" Ellis Johnson. The late 90's weren't exactly the grooming years in Tuscaloosa. And Clemson can keep Steele. Not impressed with him.



may have been a little "tongue in cheek" on my part there Geene
A buddy of mine's bro is a coach who knows those guys very well,...of the three Smart would be the guy to go for...for several reasons


----------



## kevina (Dec 9, 2009)

South GA Dawg said:


> Funny how this thread took off when the Bammers got wind of huh?



Its not that big of a deal with mostof course you want to keep a good thing together, but all of this is part of the business. Many want their name brought up for so they will gain some leverage for a raise, with no intentions of going anywhere.

RTR!!


----------



## greene_dawg (Dec 9, 2009)

RipperIII said:


> may have been a little "tongue in cheek" on my part there Geene
> A buddy of mine's bro is a coach who knows those guys very well,...of the three Smart would be the guy to go for...for several reasons



Of the three Smart is also the lest likely to end up there. Not sure if I like the sound of that.  Actually, I'd be quite happy with Ellis Johnson.


----------



## rex upshaw (Dec 9, 2009)

kevina said:


> Many want their name brought up for so they will gain some leverage for a raise, with no intentions of going anywhere.



which is exactly the reason we haven't heard ks say that he is not interested in the uga job, or any other job for that matter.


----------



## MudDucker (Dec 9, 2009)

300 short mag said:


> That would be Kirby that did the recruiting!!!!!! Spoke with a parent today that his son has already committed to UA, also recruited by KS and from N Gwinnett! Someone just wanted to stir up Bama fans because they had a bad year and their coach has no work ethics or discipline, oh and is a bridesmaid! I do not see Smart leaving or being worried what the media or anybody else thinks about him being under Saban, if he leaves he will be replaced, that is part of the circle every year! IMO it would be about six steps backwards to leave Bama for UGay at this time in both programs! Thank You in advance and Ugay Sux!!!



Man, someone really banged on the jerk key here.


----------



## RipperIII (Dec 9, 2009)

MudDucker said:


> Man, someone really banged on the jerk key here.



hey mud, go check out that espn article I mentioned earlier...Sabans return on investment...


----------



## MudDucker (Dec 9, 2009)

RipperIII said:


> State? ...really?
> The State of Georgia is going to get involved in this?
> Look Mud, I (and everyone else) know that you are dying to get Smart,....he's been with Saban for a long time now.
> Who's to say what KS is going to do? going to UGA at this time is not likely,...(Garner may be a roadblock for you)...but it could happen.
> ...



Yep, another Alabama graduate.  UGA is a STATE school, hence any money at UGA is STATE money.

UA was desperate and they pulled out the bucks for Saban.  Even threw their own graduate under the bus before he had a chance to coach a team not on probation.  Prior to that CMR was one of the highest paid coaches.  UGA will belly up against UA or any other school if they think it is the right thing to do right now.  CMR knows it is time to get it kicked back in high gear.


----------



## Danuwoa (Dec 9, 2009)

kevina said:


> Its not that big of a deal with mostof course you want to keep a good thing together, but all of this is part of the business. Many want their name brought up for so they will gain some leverage for a raise, with no intentions of going anywhere.
> 
> RTR!!



That's right.


----------



## Danuwoa (Dec 9, 2009)

Sparky1 said:


> Well you are a UGA fan afterall...



And a South GA hick to boot.


----------



## RipperIII (Dec 9, 2009)

MudDucker said:


> Yep, another Alabama graduate.  UGA is a STATE school, hence any money at UGA is STATE money.


....you don't say?
...Say what ...  UGA and the State of Georgia have way more wealth than the State of Alabama and UA ... way more.
...sounds to me like you are insinuating that ol UGA will hit the Sate up for a cool Mil...to sign a DC...

BAMA was "desperate" and it paid off  HUGE

again, check out the forbes article, and the more recent espn article if you don't think UA has and is willing to commit big $$ where appropriate.

Better hope UGA doesn't get "desperate"
 you said "Dooly wouldn't pay squat",...now you bring in the University and the State,...who signs the Coaches checks?

State?
University?
Athletic Dept?


----------



## BlackSmoke (Dec 9, 2009)

MudDucker said:


> Yep, another Alabama graduate.  UGA is a STATE school, hence any money at UGA is STATE money.
> 
> UA was desperate and they pulled out the bucks for Saban.  Even threw their own graduate under the bus before he had a chance to coach a team not on probation.  Prior to that CMR was one of the highest paid coaches.  UGA will belly up against UA or any other school if they think it is the right thing to do right now.  CMR knows it is time to get it kicked back in high gear.





RipperIII said:


> ....you don't say?
> ...Say what ...  UGA and the State of Georgia have way more wealth than the State of Alabama and UA ... way more.
> ...sounds to me like you are insinuating that ol UGA will hit the Sate up for a cool Mil...to sign a DC...
> 
> ...




Seriously, who cares? This is just like a "My Daddy can beat up your Daddy" argument. My goodness. Evans has said he will do whatever it takes to get a good coach in Athens. I'm sure Bama will do the same to keep a good coach in Tuscaloosa. Eventually Smart will head to greener pastures. Eventually UGA will sign a good DC. Life will go on for everybody. End of story. You two can thank me later


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 10, 2009)

BlackSmoke said:


> Seriously, who cares? This is just like a "My Daddy can beat up your Daddy" argument. My goodness. Evans has said he will do whatever it takes to get a good coach in Athens. I'm sure Bama will do the same to keep a good coach in Tuscaloosa. Eventually Smart will head to greener pastures. Eventually UGA will sign a good DC. Life will go on for everybody. End of story. You two can thank me later



Thanks


----------



## MudDucker (Dec 10, 2009)

RipperIII said:


> ....you don't say?
> ...Say what ...  UGA and the State of Georgia have way more wealth than the State of Alabama and UA ... way more.
> ...sounds to me like you are insinuating that ol UGA will hit the Sate up for a cool Mil...to sign a DC...
> 
> ...



Man where does your density come from.  The UGA atheletic department has plenty of bucks to pay out to coaches.  The football program makes huge profits each year.  They have no need to hit the State's treasury, but legally all of the money at UGA other than the foundation's money belongs to the State of Georgia.  The same is true with UA's money.  

I am not surprised that the investment in Saban has paid off.  I think the right investment by UGA will do the same.

You made it sound like UGA couldn't afford to do what UA did and that is just plain wrong.  Move on, you are beating a dead horse with a dead stick.


----------



## RipperIII (Dec 10, 2009)

MudDucker said:


> You made it sound like UGA couldn't afford to do what UA did and that is just plain wrong.  Move on, you are beating a dead horse with a dead stick.




No Mud,...you'll have to get up a little earlier than 4:30a.m. to figure this out,...I was answering your charge that UGA could "outbid" UA....

I hope you guys do find someone to get UGA back to respectability.


----------



## RipperIII (Dec 10, 2009)

BlackSmoke said:


> Seriously, who cares? This is just like a "My Daddy can beat up your Daddy" argument. My goodness. Evans has said he will do whatever it takes to get a good coach in Athens. I'm sure Bama will do the same to keep a good coach in Tuscaloosa. Eventually Smart will head to greener pastures. Eventually UGA will sign a good DC. Life will go on for everybody. End of story. You two can thank me later




Oh come on Smoke!
Why inject any maturity here?!
This is the _Only_ place where I can engage in adolescent behavior and not go to jail....


----------



## fairhopebama (Dec 10, 2009)

BlackSmoke said:


> Seriously, who cares? This is just like a "My Daddy can beat up your Daddy" argument. My goodness. Evans has said he will do whatever it takes to get a good coach in Athens. I'm sure Bama will do the same to keep a good coach in Tuscaloosa. Eventually Smart will head to greener pastures. Eventually UGA will sign a good DC. Life will go on for everybody. End of story. You two can thank me later



I am with you on this. If he leaves he leaves and Bama will replace him. Best of luck to him if he leaves and thank you for your service. I am sure he is leaving with better knowledge of the game which is the way it should be. As Saban has said, " Success brings opportunity" and any coach that has success they will get opportunities. Isn't success what brought Saban to Bama? Nothing said here will have any influence on what plays out.


----------



## rex upshaw (Dec 10, 2009)

fairhope said:


> I am with you on this. If he leaves he leaves and Bama will replace him. Best of luck to him if he leaves and thank you for your service. I am sure he is leaving with better knowledge of the game which is the way it should be. As Saban has said, " Success brings opportunity" and any coach that has success they will get opportunities. Isn't success what brought Saban to Bama? Nothing said here will have any influence on what plays out.



exactly right.  you want to bring in coaches that other teams will eventually come after, because that means they are doing a good job.  obviously you hate to lose a good coordinator, but good teams will replace good coaches.  if ks leaves for another job, believe me, bama will not be hurting trying to fill that job.  same goes for uf.  with bama, i think it is even less of a concern, because saban is a defensive guy anyway.


----------



## RipperIII (Dec 10, 2009)

RipperIII said:


> you are right, these are all good choices...
> BAMA has groomed 3 of 'em, Johnson, Steele, and Smart.
> I heard Schlabach say that Johnson was the least likely due to contracts and retirement issues, and with UT, FSU, UF UGA and others hot after Smart, $1,000,000 would be the ticket.
> I don't think BAMA is willing to pay out $1,000,000 for a DC,...not while Saban is at the helm...like you guys say" it's Saban's defense anyway."
> Good luck to ya,...we'll be just fine



I forgot to stay on topic,...I was having fun "slingin Mud"


----------

